# 2013 brute force ticking from left side



## patrickj (Dec 9, 2013)

I've got a 2013 brute force 750, I was pulling some t posts with it today and I started to notice as it warmed up it was ticking a little and got worse as the day went on... Checked the oil level it's good, pulled the filter and checked for metal in the oil and all looks good... Bike only has like 90 miles... Already had the breakin service... Is this normal... I rear a few things online that say they have a natural tick to them but I didn't hear it for the first 90 miles until today.

Also has a whistling noise at idle from the belt housing goes away the instant I touch the throttle.


----------



## HWTodd (May 3, 2011)

Left as you ride on it?

The V-twins are noisy. Clutches make noise at idle


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Could be valves ticking. But the clutches are noise


----------



## patrickj (Dec 9, 2013)

but it just had the valves checked for the breakin service... kawasaki dealer said they were within spec and didnt require adjustment and that was 12 miles ago


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The whistling is normal. It's doing it idling in gear, right? Typical brute noise. 
The ticking could be a few things. I could just be clutch noise that's just developed. You could pull the clutch off and crank it to see if it goes away. Don't be ripping in the gas with the clutch off though. Lol


----------



## patrickj (Dec 9, 2013)

it doesnt really make it when its starting just like if im in the throttle and i come to a complete stop it gradually starts ticking until the next tiem i hit the throttle then it starts over


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

I saw one on youtube a while back that was idled too low and the decompression mechanism on the cams was almost to the point of working causing a ticking sound. throwing that out there


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

post a vid of the noise and where its coming from. Buy a good clutch puller tool,and pull the primary clutch,as stated above post.


----------



## patrickj (Dec 9, 2013)

i aint pulling shat... its under warranty im taking her back in! pisses me off tho... i should be having these problems but hey thats life i suppose


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

No offense here man but. You posted on here looking for help and you saying you arent doing **** because its under warranty then what is the point of posting on here if you dont want to do what advice is given? If you dont learn sooner then it will be later unless u plan on dishing out cash every time something goes wrong after the warranty is up. Pulling the side case off is a repeating thing for people on these forums. I would highly suggest that you learn your bike otherwise you will be spending lots of money on this bike at the shop because brutes are amazing strong and powerful but high end bikes require to be kept on top of with maintenance.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I couldn't have put it better. Thanks SPESH, I highly agree.


----------



## patrickj (Dec 9, 2013)

incase anyone missed it the original question was... and i quote " Is this normal... I read a few things online that say they have a natural tick to them but I didn't hear it for the first 90 miles until today."

So it was a question, i know hondas have a natural tick to them... ive never owned a brute i was simply asking if it was a known thing to have a tick... i wasnt looking for a service manual to tear apart my new bike... i was simply asking, sorry if that bunched someones undies. 

I get nothing but negative response everytime i post on this website. And how do you come to the assumption that i dont do maintenance on my bike or that i would know a bike that ive owned for 20 days top to bottom... i havent even gotten to ride it hardly because its cold. Why would i try to tear apart the side covers on a 4 wheeler that is less than a month old and has 91 miles on it... i paid extra money so i wouldnt have to worry about this type of stuff, isnt that what warranties are for?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

If you're like me,sometimes I type angry. Anyways take it back to the dealer. Abnormal ticking is not normal. Post a vid if you want us to decifer what is going on or tell us where the ticking is coming from. Pulling tree stumps is not normal to beat your quad as well - that's what trucks are for to an extent.


----------



## patrickj (Dec 9, 2013)

I was pulling t-posts... Like fence t posts it wasn't beating the quad up they just pull out of the ground... I could have pulled them by hand but decided to use the weight of the 4 wheeler to pull them since I'm lazy

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------

I took it to the dealership this morning... They called a few minutes ago and said they found a cracked spark plug on the front cylinder... Probably just like that from the factory... They replaced it and want me to come get it. If it still ticks I'll make a video and see what y'all think. Thanks


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool. Sucks you had to take it in for that though. I can't believe you could hear that over the engine. I know mine being snorkeld, you wouldn't hear that. Thanks for the reminder and I'll be picking new plugs up as well - they're due to be changed.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm glad you have a competent dealer! .....I can't get any positive results from the local service departments warranty or not ... so I've learned to do everything myself. This forum is an excellent resource. I'd be lost without the members here.


----------

